# GUATEMALA CITY | Tower Nordic | 11 fl | Pro



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

*TOWER NORDIC*
_*Apartaments*_

*11 floors*

*Buolevar Landivar 16-42 Area 15
Colonia Jacarandas de Cayalá*

Desarrolla: _Grupo SanSiro_
Diseña: _StudioDomus
_









*Inmobilia.com*









*Inmobiliaria Vertical*









*Inmobiliaria Vertical*










Tower Nordic​
*credits for all authors*


----------

